# Senior Moments - How Serious?



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

I have just driven my van away without removing the mains lead cable. No damage done other than to the cable. SWMBO is going into orbit saying that this shows that I should not be driving any more. The only other problem I have had is having someone else's van smash my driver's mirror a couple of times in 7 years with 30,000 miles in 12 countries. It will all cool down but I would be interested to know what you all have experienced over the years. I am shall we say of mature years.
Boswells


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

God
Please don't start us off.

lol

I am certain in real terms someone plugged the mains lead in without telling you

We have a check list
that I leave clipped to the dashboard

Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess the big question?????????????

IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Did you intend intend driving 30,000 miles through 12 countries."

Or did you just forget what you were doing when you popped out for a paper


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

How about my foolish other half asking if she can fill up with diesel, me stupidly agreeing only to discover she was filling the fresh water tank :twisted: :twisted: 

Paul.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol
Better than putting petrol in the diesel.
Well only just better.

PLEASE

don't invite us round for a coffee

Kev and Sue
xx


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Provided this was a one-off then I would relax, these things do happen particularly when your attention suddenly gets distracted fro normal routine.

If however it became a pattern then it would be sensible to get a checkup from your GP, you do not say how mature a number of years you can claim but I know (from personal experience) that it is quite possible to do such a thing (I forgot the detach the free standingg solar ppannel annd dragged it towards the site exit  ).......

It might be worth thinking about whether a new check list would be desirable so that such a slip-up is reduced in likelihood.....


SWMBO could wield the chinagraph pencil on a laminated sheet and assume TOTAL control of such things - so that you can relax safe in the knowledge that she is checking...... :roll: 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Scientific fact:

As we age, it can become more difficult to pay attention to more than one thing at a time, so if an "older" person is distracted by a conversation when he’s moving the motorhome, he may not remember small details ...like unhooking that cable. 

So if you’re having trouble with things like that, make sure your attention is focused ...and in the van tell SWMBO to belt up* :wink: 


Mike

* you decide ...do I mean into a seat belt :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I do a walk-round inspection, inside and out, same as my aircraft - although the airline kindly provided a competent person (aka an Engineer) to give us a final thumbs up in case we 'stupid' pilots forgot anything.

As for the checklist, if I remember, all it said was 'External Check Complete?' - which is not very detailed.

But when you are going flying you tend to pay attention a bit more - but mistakes have been made! 

But as OP said 'Senior moments'? 

Now how many wheels should I have (- on the outside)?

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ray walks round and round checking everything before we move off.

I have an excuse I call it Chemo Brain he only has old age to blame it on :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

When we toured Scotland
last September

We stayed on a lovely bay overlooking the sea.
Fabulous.

Another camper owner told us that you got water from a hose pipe
about a mile away.

Off we went

At that time we had to fill the tank up by lifting the cushion and filling through the filler inside the van.
It was a very windy day
I passed the long hose pipe in through the window.
Sue held it in place.
I dashed off about 20 yards across moorland to switch on the tap.
Then came back to the van
I heard shouting as I got close.
The hose dispensed water at break neck speed.
Sue looked like she had been under a shower and the inside of the van looked like it had been through a car wash.

The guy did warn me it came out fast .

however not how fast.

A great site.

BE WARNED
THE WATER COMES OUT OF THE HOSE PIPE UNBELIEVABLY FAST


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you think thats bad look at this,i replaced the hook up socket on the van as the lid was broken and it annoyed me every time i looked at it. I hooked up and left a big loop at the other side of the gate as you have to back up a bit to open the gate, next day duly backed up a little and pulled the socket out of the side of the van, SHMBO had picked up the loop and hung it neatly on the back of the gate, 
Mad with myself i got another fitted it and carefully left a loop on the drive this time, backed up next day to a loud bang and pulled it off again breaking the socket again, this time the bloody cable was frozen solid to the ground.
By this time its boxing day and we are off to benidorm at 4pm,eventually i emptied the bin and retreived the origional and fitted the lid off the broken one to it, on the bright side i now have a spare lid,on the downside i,ve sold the camper.(by the way i,m 60 )


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not to worry, we have all done it at one time or another.
The time I did it was 26 years ago on a film. Luckily I was driving someone else's RV and dragged the 100ft. power lead still plugged into the generator across the car park until it went 'boing'.

Happy memories.

Ray.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

boswells said:


> I have just driven my van away without removing the mains lead cable. No damage done other than to the cable. SWMBO is going into orbit saying that this shows that I should not be driving any more. The only other problem I have had is having someone else's van smash my driver's mirror a couple of times in 7 years with 30,000 miles in 12 countries. It will all cool down but I would be interested to know what you all have experienced over the years. I am shall we say of mature years.
> Boswells


Done it and still have the tee shirt. The second tee shirt has a wheel clamp on it


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm 43 and did it last year, fortunately someone waved at us to let us know.

Phew!

Easy mistake to make.

That reminds me, must sort out that checklist.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And who is going to drive if you give up??, not herindoors, miss perfect, I can drive better than a women with my arms tied


Loddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

loddy said:


> And who is going to drive if you give up??, not herindoors, miss perfect, I can drive better than a women with my arms tied
> 
> Loddy


Ooooh! I think you might live to regret that one Lodders!  Especially since I just bumped it to the top and all the female members will be just sitting down after finishing the lunchtime washing up! 8O

Anyway on 3 occasions when I have locked our scooter with a padlock and chain through the front or rear wheel I have driven off with Mrs D on the back forgetting the chain. nearly came off last time. I now dont bother locking it anymore. I am 46 going on 18.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Having a checklist is not in itself an answer. You still have to remember to check it.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I too have done it (real age on my profile).

However, there appears to be a little more background to this that we are not being told? Why would the OH suddenly go into one about you not being safe to drive over a solitary isolated incident?

Back in the 70s my grandfather, who was a driving instructor in the Army during WW2, was a bus driver after the war and latterly drove a coal lorry for the coal board suddenly gave up driving after announcing he didn't feel safe. His eyesight was fine and he wasn't "old" at around 55-60.

Sometimes it just takes guts to make the admission to yourself.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Check lists are great if the person checking with you is really paying attention and not just saying yes or no! 

Dave


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

loddy said:


> And who is going to drive if you give up??, not herindoors, miss perfect, I can drive better than a women with my arms tied
> 
> Loddy


  Well that proves your brains already gone - give up now!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What brain.??


----------



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

*Senior Moment - Serious*

Thanks for all the replies lads your sympathy or understanding is much appreciated. As one of you suggested there was more to this than I said. I was moving the van from one part of our property to another and was on my own. Sadly SWMBO came out while the problem was unfolding, so to speak, and went into a loop when she saw what was happening and afterwards. She is an excellent driver and we share the driving about 50/50. Her worry is that if anything was to happen to me when we are away, how could she possibly cope. This she takes as evidence of potential problems. With the RAC and other cover I cannot see how much worse it would be anywhere but home.
We have cut out the very long trips now in any event. The thought of going back to hotels or staying with friends and family fill me with the deepest gloom. I certainly don't have any doubts about coping with all that the M/H requires.
Finally we have had two insurance claims over the years - you know who was driving!]Boswells


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe the easiest solution is every time the motorhome needs to be moved you both go to it and each do your own checks and when both are satisfied it's safe to move move it. That way if 1 forgets something the other hopefully wont. It also means you each have half the blame if something is missed by both of you 

It's a bit of aggro but minimises the chances of little accidents.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What with you and Carols antics I have had a good laaaaaaf tonight.

My worst senior moment was a couple of years ago.
I had driven 55 miles to deliver to a customer, only to remember at the security barrier that I was to deliver 30 miles in the oposite direction.
Same company wrong town.

Dave p


----------



## robi49 (Jul 16, 2011)

Even HGV drivers forget to unplug cables for tail lifts on artics.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sure most people are capable of making this kind of error, whatever their age. But a serious response would be to ask whether you or your partner have had any other indications that your 'mature years' may be bringing you significant problems in other areas of driving and, indeed, of daily life.

Phil


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh oops why was i laughing


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Can happen to anyone, 10 years ago I walked to my car carrying a big loose sheaf of very important papers (I'd left brief case in car).

Put them on the roof to search for my keys and you've guessed it ............. a journey of 30 miles!!

Had to eat humble pie with a few over that! Would not like to repeat it.

Don't let one incident put you off.

Dick


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It's the manufacturers fault, they should make the hook-up cable at least a mile long 8O 8O


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

robi49 said:


> Even HGV drivers forget to unplug cables for tail lifts on artics.


or forget to open tailgate on tippers.

Unless your wife has expressed concerns over other matters i wouldn't worry too much.

Sue


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


My van has an alarm that sounds if I start the engine with the hook up attached or the step out.... the step then goes in automatically but I would have to get out of the cab and pull the hook up out :wink: 

So maybe keep driving but get a new van with a Sargent controller on the electrics ....clever people those Sargent folk.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sm*

When I met my now Wife. I met the Parents. I drink coffee black. So when Asked, I said "coffee black no sugar please"

When it came it tasted vile. Turns out the MIL had put Instant coffee in a cup and then poured in tea from the pot.

So I had a TeaCoff.

When My Youngest went around to the MIL's (her Grandmother) she fried her up some bacon for a butty. When my Daughter got it, it tasted vile. Grandma had fried it in Fairy Liquid :lol:

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have pulled away still 'plugged up' in the past, and only last week, after both of us checking, started to pull away with feet still down at the back!! :roll:
Since that incident we made a routine, I check inside and Paul outside, as we are away along time we dont want any silly disasters, if we can help it!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

the only senior moment I can remember is yesterday morning.
Got ready to go out to do the shopping, grabbed umbrella because it was raining, got to the door, and out I stepped into the pouring rain. With one foot in a shoe, and the other still in a slipper!
Now, which forum is this I'm posting on? Oh yes, MHF.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have both a LHD and RHD cars. I forget how many times I have got into the wrong side to find no steering wheel.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Road*



raynipper said:


> We have both a LHD and RHD cars. I forget how many times I have got into the wrong side to find no steering wheel.
> 
> Ray.


It is getting the right side of the road right, or is it left?

I have to think sometimes. But only when I have been back in the UK for several weeks. I am okay when I get off the Ferry.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our young Neice was coming to visit us in France for the first time. She said she was worried about driving on the wrong/right side of the road.
My wife as usual suggested she just follow the car in front.! She was the first one off..............  

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'Follow the first one off....'

Boat skipper on E. Coast, not sure of routes across sandbanks on falling tide, sees similar-draught local boat, follows it. 

Boat in front runs aground, swiftly followed by the stranger. 

Sand dries out, stranger walks across to local skipper " I thought you would know how to get across?" 

Reply " Well I don't know about you Sir, but I came here to load sand"

Don't follow the one in front!

Geoff


----------

